
An Astrophysicist Who Maps the Universe’s Terra Incognita - gotocake
https://www.quantamagazine.org/priyamvada-natarajan-maps-the-invisible-universe-20190204/
======
8bitsrule
"My game — cosmology, dark matter, black holes — has a very particular
competitive culture that I don’t fit into. But thankfully this is the thing
that time does. If you stick with it, you do good work, then you don’t have to
conform; you can eventually just be who you are."

Reminds me of that patent office guy.

------
sacrosurf
Today’s Space Weather News touches on the ‘black hole’ at the center of our
galaxy (2:30), and mentions a presentation by the director of Princeton’s
Plasma Physics Lab on the magnetic universe. We may really be amidst a
Copernican level shift in thinking about how our universe actually operates:
[https://youtu.be/YX8afWRQkIk](https://youtu.be/YX8afWRQkIk)

------
macintux
I'm trying and failing to wrap my brain around the passion, hard work, and
sheer intelligence reflected by her sky map software anecdote.

With much more powerful computers and frameworks now, I'd still be hard-
pressed to write something that sophisticated in 6 weeks, even without having
to teach myself new math to do it.

Quite a remarkable woman.

